# Still looking for solid black female puppy!



## AuroraBorealis (May 26, 2017)

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

It would help to be more specific about what you're looking for. Intent for the dog, drives, temperament and so on. You won't be taken too serous from reputable breeders, if you only talk about color or even bring up color first. Color is the last thing most of us look at. Not saying it's not important to some, but other aspects of the dog have much higher priority.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

You live with the dog, not with the color. I once took my kids to the shelter to get a dog to foster. I told them we weren't going to go for cute but for nice temperament. We went home with a scruffy Aussie mix with a crooked tail and wide feet. We chose her because she wasn't barking but just sweet in her kennel. It was an important lesson for all of us. She was very sweet, her old hair was replaced by a nice shiny coat over the next months and she found a good home.


----------



## AuroraBorealis (May 26, 2017)

I've had a White German Shepherd for 8.5 years. I want her successor to be a Black German Shepherd. So, color is my main interest other than being a German Shepherd dog, as I am a big fan of the breed's intellect, heartiness, and versatility. 

So, I'm puzzled as to why the color preference is bizarre or inappropriate, and why when I come here asking for genuine guidance all I get is attitude over my color preference, and no useful advice at all.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

AuroraBorealis said:


> I've had a White German Shepherd for 8.5 years. I want her successor to be a Black German Shepherd. So, color is my main interest other than being a German Shepherd dog, as I am a big fan of the breed's intellect, heartiness, and versatility.
> 
> So, I'm puzzled as to why the color preference is bizarre or inappropriate, and why when I come here asking for genuine guidance all I get is attitude over my color preference, and no useful advice at all.


I think what would be most useful to you in the long run would be to consider exactly what you cite: The breed's intellect, heartiness, and versatility. Look for breeders who produces those things. It's a good place to start to find the right dog. Then you can start looking among that pool for breeders who have black dogs in their lines. Once you've narrowed the pool, you can go from there to select a breeder and start discussing preferences more specifically and openly.

A beautiful black dog is not necessarily useful or fun to live with if it does not have good health and temperament. You would not enjoy a dog nearly as much, if it lacked the character you desire. I wanted a dog with specific character traits and abilities, and I wanted a dark pigmented black and red/tan female. It so happened that I got exactly what I wanted, but the temperament was what was going to make the dog a good fit for me, not her pigment.

I think people are trying to advise you to look for a good dog and hope you get a black one, rather than looking for a black dog and hoping you get a good one.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Because temperament is the key thing that makes a dog a good pet. And temperament varies widely within different lines of GSDs.

Also, breeders that breed ONLY for colour often ignore important things such as temperament, health and working ability/trainablility.

I have a black working line female. During her puppy days, it was like having a 2 year old on a sugar high in the house. She totally destroyed a coffee table, and kept stealing the toilet paper, towels, socks and dishcloths. 

She's calmed down now, but I definitely wouldn't recommend a pup from her breeding to a home that's not going to give a dog like that lots of outlets for their energy.

So, we need to know, are you just looking for a pet? What are you planning to do with the dog? What's your price range? I know a local breeder of American show lines that has some very nice black dogs, but he charges around $2,000 for a pup!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think the negativity is about breeding for color which, as a breeding goal, narrows down the gene pool and increases the risk for problems. So it is a bad breeding practice, in general. Now if a black shows up (and it often will in Working Line litters or sometimes I think in ASL litters) it is a pup that can be plucked up.

I love the black GSDs and actually have one but it was not a consideration when the litter which produced her was produced and, even though I am her second owner, I know it was not a consideration for the first owner. Just happened that way. 

Black is a recessive so you really have to inbreed if you are going to do it consistently. Though that one site listed seems to have very nice dogs though at more than double the typical price for a working line dog and they are breeding working line dogs with working line temperaments and temperament and breed type are not even topics you have broached.

So I hope that explains. Nothing wrong with liking black


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

WateryTart said:


> I think what would be most useful to you in the long run would be to consider exactly what you cite: The breed's intellect, heartiness, and versatility. Look for breeders who produces those things. It's a good place to start to find the right dog. Then you can start looking among that pool for breeders who have black dogs in their lines. Once you've narrowed the pool, you can go from there to select a breeder and start discussing preferences more specifically and openly.
> 
> A beautiful black dog is not necessarily useful or fun to live with if it does not have good health and temperament. You would not enjoy a dog nearly as much, if it lacked the character you desire. I wanted a dog with specific character traits and abilities, and I wanted a dark pigmented black and red/tan female. It so happened that I got exactly what I wanted, but the temperament was what was going to make the dog a good fit for me, not her pigment.
> 
> I think people are trying to advise you to look for a good dog and hope you get a black one, rather than looking for a black dog and hoping you get a good one.


My next pup will be from Deja's breeder. I too love the look a a black one and hope there is one in that litter, if there will be a litter, that fits the personality and gender I am looking for, which will come first. No matter the color, any one will be gorgeous. :smile2:


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I should add, I believe that there are people here who really enjoy their dogs and want OP to know that joy as well. This is why they are commenting and questioning. Looking solely - or principally - on color is just not going to get her there unless she is astronomically lucky.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

AuroraBorealis said:


> I've had a White German Shepherd for 8.5 years. I want her successor to be a Black German Shepherd. So, color is my main interest other than being a German Shepherd dog, as I am a big fan of the breed's intellect, heartiness, and versatility.
> 
> So, I'm puzzled as to why the color preference is bizarre or inappropriate, and why when I come here asking for genuine guidance all I get is attitude over my color preference, and no useful advice at all.


I dunno, it's always a puzzle when knowledgeable people react with derision towards someone asking for help acquiring a gigantic monetary and time investment that could easily go horribly wrong and blow up in their face based on superficial reasons. Especially if the superficial reason is one of the biggest warning signs that there's a high probability of the person being in over their head. And double extra especially if that person only provides that information and the people have no other knowledge about them in order to make a decision.

One of life's great mysteries.


----------



## LancerandRara (Oct 22, 2015)

AuroraBorealis said:


> I've had a White German Shepherd for 8.5 years. I want her successor to be a Black German Shepherd. So, color is my main interest other than being a German Shepherd dog, as I am a big fan of the breed's intellect, heartiness, and versatility.
> 
> So, I'm puzzled as to why the color preference is bizarre or inappropriate, and why when I come here asking for genuine guidance all I get is attitude over my color preference, and no useful advice at all.


The simple answer is not all dogs are your perfect dog. Do you want a black GSD who is quick to react, sharp, serious, with some handler aggression? Or do you want a black GSD who is laid-back, very social, lower energy, easier to handle? Somewhere in between? Any other specific qualities you like? Some people want the first, some want the second, and so on.

That's why for people to point you in the right direction, you'll also want to describe temperament you want and what you expect of the dog. There are hundreds of black GSD's out there being produced with temperament and purpose all across the chart, and not all of them are suitable for everyone.


----------



## AuroraBorealis (May 26, 2017)

This is ridiculous. lol Ive raised generations of dogs without issue. Just looking for a breeder recommendation who has black puppies from time to time. Yall really need to chill! I'll look elsewhere for guidance.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

AuroraBorealis said:


> This is ridiculous. lol Ive raised generations of dogs without issue. Just looking for a breeder recommendation who has black puppies from time to time. Yall really need to chill! I'll look elsewhere for guidance.


I don't think anyone has gotten overly excited or riled up. I think people are trying to give you helpful advice. But with all of your experience, and no issues, you probably don't need help from anyone and you'll find a breeder without much trouble.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Since you've had a white shepherd, and they tend to be (at least in my experience) a bit on the softer side, you might want to focus your search on american showline (ASL) breeders who sometimes produce black dogs. I'm sorry I don't know of breeders. There are black dogs in working lines also, but you might find their temperaments to be a bit different than you are used to. I'm not saying that working line dogs don't make wonderful pets and companions, they definitely do, but you want to make sure you find the right dog for your needs. Some individuals are better suited to be pets only. Others should go to a home where they will be worked. A good breeder will help you pick an appropriate puppy, in temperament as well as color. I'm sure if it's that important to you, and you are willing to wait for the right puppy, you will be able to find a black one. If you are willing to consider an older dog, you could think about rescue as well.


----------



## Ikigai (Jun 26, 2017)

AuroraBorealis said:


> This is ridiculous. lol Ive raised generations of dogs without issue. Just looking for a breeder recommendation who has black puppies from time to time. Yall really need to chill! I'll look elsewhere for guidance.


Honestly, everyone here is just trying to help you out so they can actually recommend a reputable breeder to you but you don't seem to care too much. If you're looking for just any solid black female GSD then you won't have trouble finding any sort of breeder, whether they're from a BYB or from a reputable breeder. Though I'm sure you'd want a healthy puppy with a good temperament right? Temperament isn't developed, it's inherited (genetics), so everyone here does have a point when they ask these questions and what you intend to do with the dog. Are you looking for a working line pup that you intend to do something with or more of a family pet?

There's nothing wrong with wanting a solid black female GSD and only a solid black female gsd, but I'm sure most of us would wait for the right _solid black female_ GSD that's healthy and has a good temperament. Just because you've raised generations of dogs without an issue doesn't mean you won't face one now, temperament can never be changed.

People here really are trying to help you, try and be a little open to answering questions they may have and questions that the BREEDER may ask you themselves? Regardless, if you still think this is ridiculous I can only wish you good luck if you're going to gamble with the first solid black puppy you see.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have no issue when someone wants a particular color.....I don't want black and tans personally and I spent 2 years looking for a black male....

*BUT!!!!!*

there are other things as well - type, drives, temperament, your goals with the dog....THEN color after you outline and find all those things 


I normally have only blacks and sables....my last litter was from a homogygous sable, and I had a buyer who insisted she wanted a black....she is waiting (for nearly 10 months now!) as she wants one of my pups...but a black....another buyer wanted a black, was on the litter anyway knowing I wouldn't have any - but at the last minute found a BYB black ......she bought it, and I hear she is having massive issues with allergies and temperament....but hey - the pup is black!


So find a good breeder who will be able to have a black and wait!


Lee


----------



## LancerandRara (Oct 22, 2015)

AuroraBorealis said:


> I've had a White German Shepherd for 8.5 years. I want her successor to be a Black German Shepherd. So, color is my main interest other than being a German Shepherd dog, as I am a big fan of the breed's intellect, heartiness, and versatility.
> 
> So, I'm puzzled as to why the color preference is bizarre or inappropriate, and why when I come here asking for genuine guidance all I get is attitude over my color preference, and no useful advice at all.





AuroraBorealis said:


> This is ridiculous. lol Ive raised generations of dogs without issue. Just looking for a breeder recommendation who has black puppies from time to time. Yall really need to chill! I'll look elsewhere for guidance.


I'm actually not sure what is so hard to understand about the advice and questions. lol. Nobody said "you can't have a black GSD", they're just asking what temperament you are looking for.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

AuroraBorealis said:


> This is ridiculous. lol Ive raised generations of dogs without issue. Just looking for a breeder recommendation who has black puppies from time to time. Yall really need to chill! I'll look elsewhere for guidance.


That would be ANY working line breeder or any american show line breeder. Vastly different dogs. People are trying to help you narrow it down.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Sounds like you aren't going to do anything with the pup. Might as well go BYB from Craigslist, although I would never advise that. 
I was set on a black male but ended up with a Black and Tan female lol....


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't see any issue with wanting a certain color. If I ever get another Dobe, I only want a red. If I were to get another GSD, I might want a black one too. And I only want a female. 

I think the OP was just asking for breeders that have black dogs in their breeding programs, or that breed to black dogs. I'm assuming that any recommendations made to the OP by people here would be for responsible breeders. There are many ASL breeders with black dogs. My puppy's sire is black, and I know of 3 black males that he sired. There are nice black dogs out there.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

So, to the OP, are you aware of the different lines among the breed? Two of them, working and American showline, have black dogs. Read up on the differences in the lines and see what you feel best fits you. Then you go from there.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

AuroraBorealis said:


> This is ridiculous. lol Ive raised generations of dogs without issue. Just looking for a breeder recommendation who has black puppies from time to time. Yall really need to chill! I'll look elsewhere for guidance.





AuroraBorealis said:


> So, I'm puzzled as to why the color preference is bizarre or inappropriate, and why when I come here asking for genuine guidance all I get is attitude over my color preference, and no useful advice at all.




I don't think anyone is giving you attitude at all. Just trying to gather the proper information to recommend the appropriate breeders for you. There are many different lines of the GSD, many different characteristics. So knowing more information about what you want will help. Are you looking for your next top sport dog? Protection dog? Family pet? Are super active always on the go? Never get off your couch? All this info is important to properly match a breeder and even more importantly a dog/puppy to the right home. I can recommend a breeder I know well who produces solid blacks. They also produce some of the nicest protection dogs I've worked. I also know how selective they are about where their dogs go because a lot of people can't handle them. Then there are SL breeders who get blacks, that are much more calm and mellow. Then of course, everything in between. Just because they are all GSD's does not mean they are equal or the same. Again matching the right home to the right puppy is priority. There is a reason I turned away 20 people for one of my puppies.


----------

